# Quelle application photo iPhone avec zoom & Time-lapse ?



## subsole (2 Avril 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je cherche une application photo pour iPhone avec gestion du zoom et un Time-lapse réglable sur plusieurs minutes.
(Histoire de voir le géranium s'ouvrir. ^^)
J'ai testé _Gorilla_, qui serait parfaite, mais elle ne gère pas le zoom. 
Pourriez vous  me conseiller ?


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Avril 2011)

Camera plus, camera plus pro, 7.0 Megapixel  (toutes ces applis en mode vidéo, bien sûr...) répondrons à des désirs, si j'ai bien compris la question.
Par contre il est rare que le Time laps dépasse 2 s ; je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi...


----------



## subsole (2 Avril 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Camera plus, camera plus pro, 7.0 Megapixel  (toutes ces applis en mode vidéo, bien sûr...) répondrons à des désirs, si j'ai bien compris la question.
> Par contre il est rare que le Time laps dépasse 2 s ; je n'ai jamais compris pourquoi...



Merci, je vais regarder  
Les utilises tu ?
La question, plus clairement:
 Avec quelle application iPhone, peut on régler le zoom & déclencher une photo toutes les 'x' minutes, et ensuite arrêter le processus. (soit en nombres de prises, soit l'heure/ou la durée.)


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Avril 2011)

Honnêtement, je n'utilise pas le Time laps..., mais, oui, j'ai utilisé ces application en mode photo et vidéo standard.
Mais en regardant, elles ont une fonction Time laps, avec un écart d'au maximum 2 min pour camera plus/pro et 7.0 megapixels.
Le zoom est dispo dans toutes.
Avec camera plus/pro, tu peux même enregistrer le son, et entendre les babillements du géranium en train de pousser.
Par contre pas vu d'option pour définir une durée ou un nombre max de clichés. Peut être qu'en écrivant axu développeurs ? Parce que tu as raison, c'est quand même bizarre...


----------

